# found this on the web logo placement tool



## bobabuee (Dec 7, 2006)

here it is thought it would be useful
bring into corel draw then print it out


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for posting it. Do you remember where you found it so we can credit the source?


----------



## bobabuee (Dec 7, 2006)

sorry 
this is the source:
Heat_Transfers_For_Desktop_Printers : Heat Transfer Business Tips and Help


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

That link takes me to the home page. Any chance you can tell the link to the actual message posted? thanks.


----------



## bobabuee (Dec 7, 2006)

here try this http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Heat_Transfers_For_Desktop_Printers/files/

you might have to signup to the group


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Bob, thanks for the source link. I just wanted to make sure the author was OK that it was reposted here.


----------



## bobabuee (Dec 7, 2006)

it was a freedownload nothing was said about not sharing it anything else.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

To be specific, that is another fantastic forum for t-shirt discussion, with emphasis on heat transfer methods. It was my primary source of info before these forums became more active =)


----------



## CarefreeTees (Jan 20, 2011)

Think I'll print it on a transparent sheet .. I know this is an old post but it was just what I needed. Thanks!


----------



## 13 Stitches (Jul 31, 2007)

Karen,
I copied and pasted the measurements and it didn't fill the sheet of 8.5 x 11 paper perfectly so what did you do to make it work? do you just put the sheet of paper on whatever size shirt, say it's a ladies extra large, and put that line on the neck seam and then the center of the logo if the corner sheet of the paper?
Thanks!


----------



## CarefreeTees (Jan 20, 2011)

I never did print this on a transparent sheet but I use it all the time, its great! 

I just cut each edge to the corner of the paper where the logo is supposed to go, then I folded along each of the edges for the shirt I'm pressing (2XL mainly). Then you just line it up .. one edge goes to the shoulder seam, the other goes to the center of the shirt (I first fold the shirt exactly in half). Then the corner of the paper (where I cut it) should land right in the middle of the logo. Works perfect every time. Hope that helps!


----------

